# Lake District



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi has anyone stayed at the aire in bowness in the lake district ??
any info please would be good


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Are you sure it's Bowness and not the one at Millersfield, Ambleside?

I am not aware of any Aire at Bowness myself.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The only one I know is Ambleside, if its that one, its very good, check availability by telephoning Graeme : 07708.310986


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you sure it's Bowness and not the one at Millersfield, Ambleside?
> 
> I am not aware of any Aire at Bowness myself.


Yes thats the one going to bowness as well got them the wrong way round der


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> The only one I know is Ambleside, if its that one, its very good, check availability by telephoning Graeme : 07708.310986


yes i know hampster brain that i am going to both got it wrong way round :roll: whats it like anyway


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

forterotwins said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The only one I know is Ambleside, if its that one, its very good, check availability by telephoning Graeme : 07708.310986
> ...


Flatish, car park with a fence round it. 200 yards or so from the town


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It's in a great location, only a stones throw from the town and the numerous shops and pubs (we like the White Lion for the Real Ale).

If you like a walk, it is a lovely walk to Rydal Water (circa 3m away), and Grasmere a bit further still (another good pub nr Rydal Water is the Badger Inn).

If you walk round to Ambleside by the lake there is yet another good pub called The Waters Edge.

As Steve says, ring Grahame for pitch availability and the uptodate code for the gate.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Spent 6 nights there last week, (good old proper deep cycle batteries)
loads of walks, My favourite site.

some moan thats its £10 a night, but its all about the location :wink: 

It can cost that just parking up in car parks for the day

Alan H


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Great place and only £7 a night if you are a member of the MCC-


----------

